# 12w5d nub guesses pretty please UPDATE HAD SCAN!



## jessie1303

Any guesses, i keep getting told boy .. then girl ... very mixed guesses :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







10458161_788280171202953_3989466100170105527_n.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 40


----------



## jessie1303

PS i have a private gender scan next friday but i am far to impatient!!!


----------



## DolceBella

Hard to tell. Maybe :pink:


----------



## Foreign Chick

:blue: going by nub, assuming its stacked! :flower:
Congrats on baby!


----------



## pinkstarbinks

Girl, but I'd not be surprised boy. Good luck!


----------



## jessie1303

Thank you I'm so excited to find out x


----------



## Hoping4Four

Looks very boy to me. Congrats! :)


----------



## Baby3bakin

Agree it's a perfect boy nub


----------



## jessie1303

Baby3bakin said:


> Agree it's a perfect boy nub

OMG if ur right i will literally die of shock! :happydance:


----------



## Baby3bakin

Seriously if that turns out to be a girl I will quit nub guessing.. (which I am obsessed with I might add haha)


----------



## jessie1303

Baby3bakin said:


> Seriously if that turns out to be a girl I will quit nub guessing.. (which I am obsessed with I might add haha)

Do you really think its a boy?! I am so excited i hope ur right :happydance:


----------



## Baby3bakin

Going by the nub theory I believe this is as boy as it can get
I have been researching this since my last baby was team green as my hubby didn't want to find out.. I have 9 months worth of googling experience if that counts for anything haha.. Is this your first baby?


----------



## jessie1303

Nooooooo lol this is my 5th baby :) I so hope you are right as my last 3 are girls x


----------



## Baby3bakin

Oh!! Well I hope I am right too!! Make sure you update!!


----------



## jessie1303

I sure will :D thanks xx


----------



## jessie1303

gender scan tomorrow any last guesses !!!


----------



## nickyb

I guess girl


----------



## kimbob89

I wouldn't be surprised either way but I have a boy lean! Can't wait for your update.


----------



## Baby3bakin

Stalking for an update


----------



## MeeOhMya

Boy! Congrats on baby :)


----------



## pinkstarbinks

Good luck sending you boy vibes, make sure to update! X


----------



## jessie1303

ITS A BOYYYYY!!!!!!!

The sonographer told me and i burst out crying! I am still in total shock and I am soooo happy!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







boy.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## SteffieLee

Congratulations hun!!!! Yay for blue!


----------



## jessie1303

Thank you :D i still cant quite believe it! xxx


----------



## Lewy21

Congratulations :) x


----------



## Hoping4Four

Congrats!! There was no denying that boy nub! I'm so glad you got what you wanted :)


----------



## Baby3bakin

Told you I was confident! Congratulations hun, enjoy your little boy!!!!


----------



## Yankeegirl79

Congrats Jessie! I dont know what you have at home. But I have 5 girls and 1 boy. So im hoping this time for another boy. Happy for you! Boys are special. They love their Mamas. :)


----------



## pinkstarbinks

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## jessie1303

Baby3bakin said:


> Told you I was confident! Congratulations hun, enjoy your little boy!!!!

You are a pro! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## jessie1303

Yankeegirl79 said:


> Congrats Jessie! I dont know what you have at home. But I have 5 girls and 1 boy. So im hoping this time for another boy. Happy for you! Boys are special. They love their Mamas. :)


I have a boy 16, 3 girls 11, 4 and 15months and so i am super thankful for this bundle of blueness i am carrying :happydance:


----------

